# IS NOT NULL (SQL-Abfrage)



## f_mal (5. September 2005)

hi leute,

habe probleme mit NOT NULL in eine SQL-Abfrage.
meine abfrage sieht so aus:


```
$QRY_combo1 = "SELECT DISTINCT Software.Publisher 
                            FROM Software
                            WHERE Software.Publisher IS NOT NULL";
```
mache ich was falsch?

ich will das mir datensätze die nicht ausgefüllt sind nicht anzeigt.

Bitte um hilfe.

__________________
mfg. f_mal


----------



## hpvw (5. September 2005)

Bedenke, dass ein leerer Char ungleich null ist.


----------



## f_mal (5. September 2005)

hi,

o.k... dann wie mache ich dass?
wenn's geht bitte um hilfe.


----------



## hpvw (5. September 2005)

Indem Du vergleichst, ob es sich nicht um einen leeren String handelt:
	
	
	



```
... WHERE NOT feld=''
```
Gruß hpvw


----------



## f_mal (5. September 2005)

super. danke. es funktioniert.


----------

